# Big girl



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 12, 2010)

110' White pine I took on Tuesday


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2010)

75 footer i would say


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 12, 2010)

I measured it out, my bucket is sixty. I ended up laying her over from where I took the pic from. Sqeezed it between a house and shed. Then I measured


----------



## purplewg (Feb 12, 2010)

Why did it need to come down? Dropping needles in that above ground pool?


----------



## dancan (Feb 12, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> I measured it out, my bucket is sixty. I ended up laying her over from where I took the pic from. Sqeezed it between a house and shed. Then I measured



Those are nice jobs to get and have them go as planned but as you have just learned , you need a lot more pics to back up your story because that could be a picture of a

32 foot bucket truck :greenchainsaw: .


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 12, 2010)

Good point Dan, I definitly need to take more pics


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Home owner said that the pitch from that tree was wrecking the pool pumps. Plus it was leaning towards the house, with an old crotch that was starting to rot towards the base. I think it was a good call to take it down while the tree was in decent shape.


----------



## purplewg (Feb 13, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> Home owner said that the pitch from that tree was wrecking the pool pumps. Plus it was leaning towards the house, with an old crotch that was starting to rot towards the base. I think it was a good call to take it down while the tree was in decent shape.




Yep, the picture doesn't really show the reason. Those are good reasons.


----------



## slice'N'dice'M (Feb 22, 2010)

*lay Em Down, Clean Em up*

That is definitely one BAWP > big ass white pine

They get tall, no doubt 

How about the stump cut ?
]
Pretty large I imagine

Some times you can get a little $ if you have enough trunk logs...

and the resources and space to get them on a truck of coarse 

call in the MULES !

good work,

just wunderin how many grams of pocket saw dust this job entailed ?


----------



## teamtree (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't let these guys give you #### about the size of the tree. I once posted a pic of a 100' Beech tree and everyone and there brother disagreed with me about it. 

My point....you know the truth and that is all that matters and screw all those that have nothing better to do than to put you and others down so they can feel better about themselves....

This site is getting to be a joke.


----------



## dancan (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey teamtree , are those pics of that beech still around , I'd like to see them .


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 24, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> I measured it out, my bucket is sixty. I ended up laying her over from where I took the pic from. Sqeezed it between a house and shed. Then I measured



Measurements on site beats guesses from a picture about like a royal flush beats a pair of deuces.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 25, 2010)

I like these arguments about the height of the trees. Its good for learning how to figure it out. 100 foot up is pretty high but 100 feet on the ground doesn't look like very much at all. I would say the pine is around 100 as well.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 5, 2010)

*yep............*



treemandan said:


> I like these arguments about the height of the trees. Its good for learning how to figure it out. 100 foot up is pretty high but 100 feet on the ground doesn't look like very much at all. I would say the pine is around 100 as well.



I agree.


----------



## KTC (Mar 10, 2010)

If you know bucket trucks at all the man is pretty damn close in his approximation. I like the old girl (bucket). I got at 75" 1984 Ford Hi Ranger 2 man bucket that gives me much pleasure. So much easier on my ankles yo!!!:agree2:


----------



## RAG66 (Mar 28, 2010)

Those who knock the estimated height of the tree must have a skewed ruler, they may be told that something is a given size when in reality it is only half.... They also don't know how high 100ft really is....


----------

